# Black Tea Smoked Duck



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2015)

Trying a Steve Rachlin recipe from the Primal Grill series. This is a hot-n-fast, rotisserie cook. The spices and marinade are Asian based. I have never had roast duck, so this will be a first. DW, who can't stand Rachlin, actually suggested that this one looked good.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 5, 2015)

So is it Chinese five spice , star anise , that type of thing ? If so they go really well with duck . Duck is also good in pancakes with hoisin sauce and shredded spring onions . Let us know how it goes


----------



## CraigC (Apr 5, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> So is it Chinese five spice , star anise , that type of thing ? If so they go really well with duck . Duck is also good in pancakes with hoisin sauce and shredded spring onions . Let us know how it goes



Are you psychic? It's not nice to read others thoughts!

Marinade has soy, dark sesame oil, honey, five spice powder and garlic. Before the duck goes in the marinade, the cavity gets some marinade, a chunk of crushed ginger, a crushed scallion, smashed garlic clove and is then trussed. The skin gets pricked, then into the marinade 6 to 24 hours, turning occasionally.

I'm using a "smoking" packet (aluminum foil) instead of the CI pan called for. The packet includes:

white rice
black tea
brown sugar
cinnamon sticks
star anise
tangerine zest strips

Scallion pancakes too.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 6, 2015)

What was the verdict ?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> What was the verdict ?



I'd love to hear since I'm also a duck virgin (lordy, that sounded wrong). It sure sounds good Craig.
I keep trying to get up the nerve to cook the one in the freezer that's been in there for months.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 7, 2015)

It was delicious.  I was in charge of pricking the skin/fat and wish I had done a tad bit of a better job in a few places, as there were still a few too fatty spots.  Think I'll use the sausage pricker next time instead of a meat fork like Raichlen did (or ear of corn holders).  

I'll also try making scallion pancakes the traditional way instead of trying the easy route and making a crepe-type batter from a recipe from a Food Network star.  It came out kind of doughy/rubbery even though the batter rested for close to an hour after it was made.  Flavor was good though. 

The butternut squash puree was a good side too, though I think I'll add some 5-spice powder to it next time.  I cut the butternut in half and roasted in oven, then scooped into a pan, added butter and S and P and stirred until I got a smooth puree and the mixture was nice and hot.  

Best of all, there's enough duck left for 2 meals of something  Now to decide on whether it's pot stickers or quesadillas or soup or ??


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 7, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I'd love to hear since I'm also a duck virgin (lordy, that sounded wrong). It sure sounds good Craig.
> I keep trying to get up the nerve to cook the one in the freezer that's been in there for months.



Would you stop being a fraidy duck and just cook the bird already!  It won't bite you, much.  It isn't doing you any good just sitting in the freezer.

Too long in the freezer and it will be wasted, then you will have wasted it anyway.    You'll be fine.

And let me know when dinner is.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh now I am confused . Craig C or Medtran49 , um who cooked the duck ?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2015)

They're married to each other, GQ.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 7, 2015)

Doh .  


I must pay attention
I must pay attention
I must pay attention
I must
I

Um .


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 7, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Doh .
> 
> 
> I must pay attention
> ...



Sorry... what were you saying...

SQUIRREL!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 7, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Sorry... what were you saying...
> 
> SQUIRREL!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 8, 2015)

Squirrels ?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2015)

A reference to the movie "Up", and the distractable dog, Dug, GQ.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh right , never heard of it , thanks .


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Oh right , never heard of it , thanks .




Go find it and watch it.  Great movie.  Fantastically funny.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Go find it and watch it.  Great movie.  Fantastically funny.




We loved it too, it's animated, and beautifully done.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Would you stop being a fraidy duck and just cook the bird already!  It won't bite you, much.  It isn't doing you any good just sitting in the freezer.
> 
> Too long in the freezer and it will be wasted, then you will have wasted it anyway.    You'll be fine.
> 
> And let me know when dinner is.



OK Frank,  I give up. SousChef is getting the dang duck out of the freezer as we speak and the lord of the freezer is doing a happy dance. I'll leave it in the fridge till it defrosts and then I have to get brave and face the music.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah thanks for the film recommendation I will have a look at it ! Worried about my short attention span to watch it to the end .................


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 8, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> OK Frank,  I give up. SousChef is getting the dang duck out of the freezer as we speak and the lord of the freezer is doing a happy dance. I'll leave it in the fridge till it defrosts and then I have to get brave and face the music.




Just go follow the mouse blog on it and you will be fine.

You can cook a chicken right?


----------

